# Is my budgie scared of me?



## Googie (Mar 12, 2017)

Here is a small video of my budgie "Nissan". Does he seem scared to you or maybe the opposite?






Many Thanks,

Googie.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

It's clear this budgie is not displaying any fear based behaviours. 

Perhaps you should read some of the stickies if you're uncertain how to clearly read your birds body language.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Nissan is a very sweet boy and he looks very comfortable with you. How long have you had him? (your video title says 'my new budgie')


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Googie (Mar 12, 2017)

I have had him for 3 days now. I now know that I should have waited a while before holding him, but the breeder told me to spend as much time with him as possible. He is 4-6 weeks old.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Wow, he's doing very well considering you've had him such a short amount of time. He looks to be quite a bit older than 4-6 weeks old though as his baby bats are gone from his head and his cere looks to be blue like a mature males (at least it does in my screen). Maybe the breeder meant he's 4-6 months old? Besides that, generally babies aren't ready to go to their new homes until at least 8 weeks of age. Any younger and they may not be weaned fully. 

Take advantage of all the information here as you'll find lots of useful threads on taming and bonding as well as everything else budgie related. The most important thing is to read what Nissans body language is saying to you and if need be, take a step back or slow down with the training and handling. Once he's settled into his new home and become braver, he may not be so eager to step up. Just be prepared and don't get disheartened if this happens.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Sometimes new birds, especially ones who have been handled consistently from a young age by the breeder, will seem very tame at first. You may find that once Nissan gains confidence in your home, he might revert a bit more toward wild behavior. I’ve seen this happen in hand fed baby birds. It’s never a guarantee that being hand fed or being handled as a baby, will make for a tame adolescent or adult. Sometimes you’ll be lucky though, with consistent handling and watching your budgie’s body language when he tells you he’s had enough. It just depends on the individual budgie. My male reverted to wild behavior once he became confident in his new environment, while my hen stayed hand tame, despite that I rarely handled her. Just individual differences. 

Please take a little time to read through the Stickies provided at the top area of each section. You’ll find essential info on behavior, taming, housing, diet, and a lot more. You’ll also find answers to common questions, and it will familiarize you with the forum by reading the material we have to offer. 

Welcome, and enjoy :wave:


----------

